#ubuntu-youth 2013-07-22
<cesdo> hi folks
<noskcaj> hello cesdo
<cesdo> What issues are usually discussed here?
<cesdo> noskcaj, where are you from?
<noskcaj> cesdo, nothing, and australia
<cesdo> noskcaj, ))))
<noskcaj> I'm currently trying to find who is the youngest ubuntu member. And who is the youngest ever
<cesdo> nosckaj, Russia. It's strange, I thought, here a lively discussion
<cesdo> good luck with it
<noskcaj> I'm yet to see someone speak here, possibly a timezone issue though
<noskcaj> and thanks
<cesdo> noskcaj, what is the meaning of Ubuntu Member? What should he do?
<noskcaj> cesdo, wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership it means you have contributed a lot and have an @ubuntu.com email
<noskcaj> I do think i have the record for fastest membership approval though. I had no questions asked, they looked at my wiki page then i was approved
<cesdo> the problem is not the time zones. In Moscow now 2 pm.
<cesdo> )))
<cesdo> "you have contributed a lot" - it's code improvements, right?
<noskcaj> cesdo, no. I'd done hardly any coding.
<noskcaj> Anything to the community that you can prove you did, plus references from other members
<cesdo> That sounds good.And what did you do?
<noskcaj> Lot's of QATeam stuff, i got the project "testdrive" started again, and i remade many of the QATracker testcases
<noskcaj> Looking at your launchpad page, it seems you are pretty new here. One good way to start is getting in touch with your LoCo team. (The russian ubuntu team, they manage events and translations)
<cesdo> ok
<noskcaj> !rs
<ubot5> Molimo udjite u #ubuntu-rs za pomoc u vezi sa Ubuntuom na srpskom jeziku.
<noskcaj> i assume that's the wrong command
<noskcaj> !ru
<ubot5> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<noskcaj> that one
<cesdo>  /join #ubuntu-ru
<noskcaj> without the space
<noskcaj> at the start
<cesdo> It's strange... Nothing happens when I connect with a room) Have anybody this issue?
<cesdo> !ru
<ubot5> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<cesdo> Hey, folks! Can you enter the room or only I have problem with it (I use Quassel IRC)? ubuntu-ru
<noskcaj> maybe right click on where it says #ubuntu-ru and then click join>
#ubuntu-youth 2013-07-24
<chris_sacchi> Hello!
#ubuntu-youth 2013-07-27
<Noskcaj> We really need to get more people here. this is the first thing anyone has said this week
#ubuntu-youth 2013-07-28
<waterycola> hi
<waterycola> im young and want 2 learn bout ubunt
<waterycola> is anyone speaking in this chat
<waterycola> or is this one of those "bufferchats"
<Noskcaj> waterycola, hello
<jose> waterycola: how may we help?
<waterycola> hello
<waterycola> i want to know how i instal ubuntu
<waterycola> i clicked on the file but
<waterycola> its like
<waterycola> i dont know
<waterycola> maybe my computer is 2 old
<Noskcaj> waterycola, #ubuntu is normally a better place to ask for support. a
<jose> waterycola: instructions can be found here http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/install-desktop-latest
<jose> Noskcaj: if you can help here, just do it
<waterycola> omg
<waterycola> is it really this complicated
<waterycola> this guide uses way
<waterycola> too
<waterycola> many
<waterycola> bigwords
<Bill1998> like what words
<jose> !enter | waterycola
<ubot5> waterycola: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Noskcaj> waterycola, it's something like 5 steps
<Noskcaj> !enter
<Bill1998> I have been told I know some big words
<jose> Bill1998: pardon?
<waterycola> okay
<waterycola> uh
<waterycola> sorry
<waterycola> like id dint no it was a sin to not  know what "third party software" is
<waterycola> its weird cuz thats like a political buzzerword
<Bill1998> is that like, software with three times the party?
<waterycola> hahqhaha
<waterycola> way out, far dude
<Noskcaj> Bill1998, You aren't funny
<Bill1998> I need to get my hands on some party software
<waterycola> hey man
<Bill1998> my life is too dull without it
<waterycola> bill's a funny dude imo
<Noskcaj> waterycola, please speak in english.
<waterycola> ????
 * Noskcaj facepalms
<waterycola> Ah, my dear sir,I did not know I was conversing with one proficient in mine native tongue!
<Bill1998> ouch, that probably hurt your face, noskcaj
<jose> Noskcaj: hey, have time for a PM?
<Noskcaj> waterycola, overkill, but an improvement
<Bill1998> why would you do that to yourself
<jose> will be quick :)
<Noskcaj> jose, sure
<waterycola> It just so happens that I am in fact a learned englishman of the highest caliber,I had simply become indubious!
<Bill1998> and I thought I knew some big words
<waterycola> naw dog dnt break out the dictionary lol
<waterycola> it took 4ever to figure out the sentence
<Bill1998> lol
<Bill1998> nice
<waterycola> yeh but i got it you know
<waterycola> ;)
<waterycola> so how was ur day
<Bill1998> it was ok
<Bill1998> I saw a squirell today
<Bill1998> it was pretty
<jose> hey guys, please try to write in proper English on this channel. we do not ask you to use a lexicomplex, but do try to use proper English
 * Noskcaj has never seen a squirrel
<waterycola> oh i photographed some trees
<waterycola> its cool cuz
<waterycola> nowadays
<waterycola> they give webcams in the laptops
<Bill1998> wait
<waterycola> so u can use it as a camera and go take photos
<Bill1998> acording to this book i found on my dads desk
<Bill1998> that was a proper sentence
<waterycola> By photos, I of course am indicating photoelectric spectroscopy utilized towards the end of measuring the fermi level of a material!
<Bill1998> of course
<waterycola> Ah yes my dead sir, that sentence does in fact include all of the basic concepts needed to form a complete thought!
<waterycola> I suppose my colleagues hold the sameopinion?
<Bill1998> wait my foster dad is yelling at me to come downstairs
<Bill1998> cya later guys
<waterycola> oh no i hope he doesnt get caned again
<jose> now, going back on-topic, did you need any help?
<Noskcaj> Is there anyway to find out if i am the youngest ubuntu member?
<jose> Noskcaj: you're surely not.
<Noskcaj> 14 and 5 months?
<Noskcaj> correction, current youngest member
<jose> Noskcaj: actually, it's Benjamin Donald-Wilson :)
<jose> I can say I was, originally, the youngest
<Noskcaj> was he the one that started when he was 12?
<jose> yes
<Noskcaj> wow. I just looked at his wiki page and he got his own timezone wrong though.
<jose> dst corrections are off
<jose> anyways, I can say I was the first 'youngest', plus, what's the need to know? :)
<Noskcaj> i was just interested to see if i was.
<waterycola> for the record im 9
<waterycola> so i deserve a medal rite
<jose> waterycola: if you're 9, you should not be here.
<waterycola> well how come everyone else gets a medal for being under the legal cannabis combusting age and i dont
<jose> waterycola: enough.
<waterycola> oh no dont kick me
<waterycola> that would be like the blistering judgement of an ancient grecian deity
<waterycola> i am quaking in anticipation of your crushing ircblow
<waterycola> yesh bitch
<jose> it'd be great if everyone could contribute to making this a channel friendly for everyone, but some people don't
<Noskcaj> +1 to that
<jose> :)
<Unit193> jose: IP bans will block auth'd and non, it will also work on webchat and normal.
<jose> Unit193: problem with IP bans is I don't want the rest of the IP addresses starting with 24.47 to be banned
<Unit193> Of course you wouldn't.
<Unit193> 182f9286 maps to 24.47.146.134 anyway.
<jose> oh, well
<jose> anyways, I'll remove the quiet in a day from now
<UnderControl> Noskcaj I haven't had a chance to change my tz on the wiki page yet. ;)
<Noskcaj> UnderControl, ok. May i suggest you just leave it as +10 UTC, rather than changing for daylight savings
#ubuntu-youth 2020-07-25
<rohan2020> can someone help me register or join #ubuntu irc chat
<rohan2020> it says register first but how can anyone help me
